#ubuntu-ge 2011-01-06
<dholbach> hello... sorry for not speaking Georgian
<dholbach> does anybody of you know of a coworking space in Georgia, maybe in Tbilisi?
<dholbach> somewhere where I could turn up with a laptop, hang out and work?
